# Hyatt vs Marriott Interval Exchanging



## lauty1981 (Aug 18, 2022)

Hi Everyone.  I'm in the market for my first timeshare and have been leaning heavily towards purchasing a hyatt resale.  The main purpose of our timeshare will be for exchanging in interval.  I've done my research and due plan to buy a timeshare at a resort and week I don't mind using, but will mostly be looking to exchange for different spots year to year.  I'm attracted to hyatt because I prefer the quality of their brand and the exchange rates on interval (ie the ability to turn one platinum 2br week into two weeks ).  My concerns are that we are east coast based and most of the hyatt brand timeshares are west coast, and I am limited in my travel weeks by school aged children.  Am I better off looking at marriott due to their high priority exchange in interval and stronger east coast presence?  Or have people found it pretty easy to exchange for summer and school vacation weeks with hyatt on interval.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 18, 2022)

You can just as easily get two weeks from one Marriott ownership as long as you buy a lock off unit. In fact, it might be more flexible because you can pay upgrade fees to upgrade in II to larger units. I don't think you can easily do that with Hyatt because you are exchanging points and points are fixed to the size of the unit you are trading in to.


----------



## marmite (Aug 18, 2022)

If you are limited to travelling during the peak times when kids are out of school, you're going to want Marriott preference and to put in an OGS request a year in advance.  If you own Marriott you can still easily trade into many Hyatt's within Interval.  I love Hyatt too, but it is expensive to use as a trader.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 18, 2022)

I would select either a Marriott 2 br lock-off or a Westin / Sheraton 2 br lock-off to use as a trader within Interval.
Marriott owners have 1) a discounted exchange fee, and 2) preference when they make an exchange into other Marriotts, and secondary preference when they make an exchange into Westin / Sheraton.
Westin / Sheraton owners have 1) a discounted exchange fee, and 2) preference when they make an exchange into other Westin / Sheratons, and secondary preference when they make an exchange into Marriotts.


----------



## travelhacker (Aug 18, 2022)

Hyatt can be a fantastic value when trading into studios and 1 bedrooms (which are much more likely to make it through preference).

Its 430 points for a studio and 870 points for a 1 bedroom. When you get 2200 points for a week, you can get 5 fantastic exchanges. 

If you need a 2 bedroom, you should probably go with a Marriott traderr like MGC or Vistana trader (really just SDO).


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 18, 2022)

With school-aged children, you're probably going to want to go for 2bd condos.

I've stayed in a bunch of different units, and I can't think of more than a handful of studios and 1bd units where I said, "I'd be totally OK if there were children with me on this trip."

So that means 1300 points in Interval. You'll still have leftover points for a "week for yourselves with the kids staying with gram." But unless you have at least 2600 points (and the two weeks need to be close together so that the points are useful for trading, I don't think it will work well for you. Two diamonds gets you 4400 points, which is three 2bd weeks and enough leftover for a studio (but not a 870 point 1bd.)


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 23, 2022)

Hyatt works well for us in II but we usually only need studios and we prefer to travel off season. We love Hyatt Coconut Plantation also - so Hyatt is a nice blend for us.

I have noticed that although Hyatt can pull anything, i tend to see leftovers. I have not done searches (maybe Scoop would know more about that).

I think HudsHut nailed it.  If you need a 2br, and you need to travel in peak season,  a 2br Marriott lockoff is your best bet due to Marriott preference.  But you are also dependent on getting upgrades to turn your lockoff into two 2brs.  Not owning Marriott. i don't know how often you get an upgrade.


----------



## travelhacker (Aug 23, 2022)

GTLINZ said:


> Hyatt works well for us in II but we usually only need studios and we prefer to travel off season. We love Hyatt Coconut Plantation also - so Hyatt is a nice blend for us.
> 
> I have noticed that although Hyatt can pull anything, i tend to see leftovers. I have not done searches (maybe Scoop would know more about that).
> 
> I think HudsHut nailed it.  If you need a 2br, and you need to travel in peak season,  a 2br Marriott lockoff is your best bet due to Marriott preference.  But you are also dependent on getting upgrades to turn your lockoff into two 2brs.  Not owning Marriott. i don't know how often you get an upgrade.


I would make sure to put in ongoing search requests, but make sure you only select dates and locations that would work for you (no grace period with Hyatt). 

I’ve gotten many fantastic trades this way.

This is particularly true with studios in high demand locations / times. 

I also own Marriott and Vistana and I’ve never seen something outside of preference that Hyatt can’t see. 

However, because preference get first dibs a lot of great trades go to those within preference.


----------



## skimeup (Aug 24, 2022)

I was thinking about a one bedroom EUY in Marriott to get preference.  Do I have to actually deposit it to obtain the preference?  I suppose it would be a different membership from the Hyatt so I wouldn't be able to reserve what I see under the Marriott preference with the Hyatt membership?  I do have another trader that could go with a Marriott membership - that might make it work if I can put them in the same membership.  Is there a sticky on how Marriott weeks work in II?


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 25, 2022)

I can't speak about how Hyatt compares to other systems, because I've only owned one week of timeshare.

I'm happy with what I get. So I've never had reason to explore any other system.


----------



## Kathy Travel (Sep 6, 2022)

I think I'd go with Marriott. I also live on east coast - and get frustrated with minimal hyatt trading options. Typically I try to trade thru interval -but Marriott owners have preference to other marriott properties thru Interval. Good luck


----------



## cfabar1 (Sep 14, 2022)

If you buy Marriott resale, aren’t you only permitted to stay at the property you book into or use Interval?


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 14, 2022)

cfabar1 said:


> If you buy Marriott resale, aren’t you only permitted to stay at the property you book into or use Interval?



That is correct unless one takes advantage of a special program they offer periodically to enroll the resale unit. It involves buying points or a unit at a particular resort (St Kitts or Aruba as examples.) Depending on the owners situation that can be a good deal. It was for us and many other Tuggers.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 15, 2022)

mjm1 said:


> That is correct unless one takes advantage of a special program they offer periodically to enroll the resale unit. It involves buying points or a unit at a particular resort (St Kitts or Aruba as examples.)



I would rid myself of such a week just to be out of such a system.

I hate the fact this company is now in charge of our system.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 15, 2022)

cfabar1 said:


> If you buy Marriott resale, aren’t you only permitted to stay at the property you book into or use Interval?



The OP says they want to use interval, and I agree a MVC or Vistana week is probably a better fit in that case. But using Hyatt for points reservations is a lot more flexible of a backup than having a MVC week.


----------



## cfabar1 (Sep 15, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I would rid myself of such a week just to be out of such a system.
> 
> I hate the fact this company is now in charge of our system.



Yes, I think the best thing DVC has going for it, is that it is not run by Marriott.  Seeing Hyatt part of this system does make me less excited about Hyatt Residence Club.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 15, 2022)

cfabar1 said:


> Yes, I think the best thing DVC has going for it, is that it is not run by Marriott.  Seeing Hyatt part of this system does make me less excited about Hyatt Residence Club.



DVC excluding resales from all new resorts, and restricting resales at new resorts to only home resort bookings is comparably consumer un-friendly to MVC and their resale restrictions, imo.


----------



## cfabar1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes, but I think there is a big difference.  You can still buy the original DVC properties and use them to stay elsewhere.  I’d consider buying OKW, BLT, Aulani, etc.  Just wouldn’t consider buying Rivieria resale (and probably direct to be honest).

Marriott only makes sense “new”, but their product is so iffy I wouldn’t consider it.

Hyatt’s system is the best as far as I can tell, but I find the network limited, and doubt Marriott is willing to really invest in the network in a significant way.


----------



## GTLINZ (Sep 18, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I would rid myself of such a week just to be out of such a system.
> I hate the fact this company is now in charge of our system.



Scoop - i have a litte different view on Marriott.

The HRC system we bought into was wonderful.  HPP is a disaster.  However - when Marriott points was rolled out they did a much better job than Hyatt.  Marriott points can be resold for market value.  Marriott owners can rent their units.  There is more - but the lack of those 2 key "features" make HPP an epicly bad deal by throwing you and your money in a hole all while having your hands tied together.

I get harassed by HPP sharks when I check in. I am getting precalls from HPP sharks for upcoming trips. When I go to a Marriott and check in, they ask if i want to attend a presentation and when i say no they do not press it (in fact, i get a deck of cards or a bag - but i usally don't feel hassled).

I don't think at this point Marriott is the issue -its HPP.   I suspect they bought Hyatt to get Interval and they are letting us stay separate.


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 18, 2022)

GTLINZ said:


> Scoop - i have a litte different view on Marriott.
> 
> The HRC system we bought into was wonderful.  HPP is a disaster.



I agree that HPP is a disaster. It's a way for them to sell the same resort twice. And the entire Hyatt culture has been poisoned. Odd that Hyatt salespeople pester you. They never bother with me. There's always the possibility that there's a flag on my account, "Former HRC salesman."

They never even ask if I want an update or presentation.


----------



## GTLINZ (Sep 18, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I agree that HPP is a disaster. It's a way for them to sell the same resort twice. And the entire Hyatt culture has been poisoned. Odd that Hyatt salespeople pester you. They never bother with me. There's always the possibility that there's a flag on my account, "Former HRC salesman."
> 
> They never even ask if I want an update or presentation.



I mostly go to Coconut Plantatation. The front desk steers me to the sharks to pickup something is need (like a parking pass? - i should remember).


----------



## Sapper (Sep 19, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> I agree that HPP is a disaster. It's a way for them to sell the same resort twice. And the entire Hyatt culture has been poisoned. Odd that Hyatt salespeople pester you. They never bother with me. There's always the possibility that there's a flag on my account, "Former HRC salesman."
> 
> They never even ask if I want an update or presentation.



Beach House forces you to see the sales sign up folks for the parking pass, which is frustrating.

Wild Oak the sales sign up folk will chase you out of the building demanding you sign up for something. My wife took the kids for a few days at the end of summer and told them her husband was not with so could not do a sales presser… I have now received two emails from the Wild Oak sales folks asking us to come for a presentation.

Any way I can get that “former HRC salesman” flag on my account?


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 19, 2022)

Sapper said:


> Any way I can get that “former HRC salesman” flag on my account?



Tell them this, verbatim: "DNQ me. I was an OPC for DRI for 20 years." If they ask "where," know the location of some DRI resorts and list them off.


----------



## Sapper (Sep 20, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Tell them this, verbatim: "DNQ me. I was an OPC for DRI for 20 years." If they ask "where," know the location of some DRI resorts and list them off.


THANK YOU!


----------



## ScoopKona (Sep 20, 2022)

Sapper said:


> THANK YOU!



You're very welcome.

That means, in English, "Does Not Qualify me. I know the game. I was a player." OPC stands for "Off Premise Canvasser." They're the people who offer the gifts to take the tours. They make a LOT of money.


----------

